# Care info for American Apparel 2001



## relikrealm (May 7, 2011)

Does anyone have the care instructions for American Apparel's 2001 Fine Jersey tee? I need to design a neck tag for relabeling but I don't have the care info for this shirt


----------



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

try this ..

American Apparel | Wholesale T-Shirts | Made in USA


----------



## relikrealm (May 7, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## bwindsor (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW thanks too for the website!


----------

